# A&E Parking Wars



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

You guys ever see it? What is your take on meter maids


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Thus far, everyone I have seen is barely educated, overweight, self-absorbed, and unintentionally funny...
Oddly enough, I love that show..


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> Thus far, everyone I have seen is barely educated, overweight, self-absorbed, and unintentionally funny...
> Oddly enough, I love that show..


I think you just described half of us MassCops...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Well I love you guys too 94, so maybe your right....
(But my judgment is lacking they say...)


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

I can't believe how much those people get off on ruining people's days. Sure, some may deserve it, but there was one guy (at one point in the show he calls animal control to try and save some hawks in a tree)anyway, this guy just looks at one of the poor schlubs he ticketed and starts to mime playing the violin. What a prick.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

78th, thats why you're a copper and not walking around with a ticket book in your hand and a chip on your shoulder....
They're not exactly Phillies best and brightest...


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

While I agree that some of the meter maids on that show are a little obnoxious and/or overzealous, Philly does have some serious parking laws. You have to remember that most of the people ticketed were parked illegaly and deserved the ticket. Yet they scream and bitch and moan when they get it etc.......You F'd up, deal with it and pay the ticket. Arguing isn't going to change things right then and there.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I like the shows based at the tow yard and the ones doing the boots, I think the meter maids are a little cocky and they tend to annoy me.

I just think it's amazing how they can turn everyone's job / career into a reality show. Granted most of the shows are based on jobs that are prone to risk and confrontation (i.e Repo Man, Parking Wars, Cops, etc..)

I wonder what will be on the line up for next season? Maybe Koz can star in *MassCops Mods Taming the untamed....*


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

mikemac64 said:


> I put them slightly ahead of people who come on Masscops and post stupid questions while not registering.


+1


----------



## minks8938 (Feb 21, 2005)

I agree with Gil. The meter maids are real cocky. Its a preety good show over all though.


----------

